# Feed acceptance, mini mules



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm! That reminds me of my old lady goat. Don't you dare switch brands, or products, or add-ins, on her because she WILL know and she WON'T eat it! :lol: 
I laugh, but it's very frustrating because she needs all the food she can get!

Something that occasionally works on the goat is if I sprinkle a little of her favorite hay over the top of the new food. Just enough to catch her interest, but a small enough amount that she ends up "accidentally" getting some tiny bites of the "super-duper offensive" food too. Sometimes, if the "new" food isn't thatttt different [according to whatever logic she's using], she'll just dive right in after her favorite hay is gone. I might have to repeat the hay thing a few times before she's readily take the new grain, but she usually figures it out pretty quickly.

Maybe something like that would work with your girls? I guess at least they're being careful, right? haha


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

I have used that method to get our cats to accept food... but I don't have something super yummy to try that with the minis. I haven't even successfully got them to accept treats yet. I'll keep trying - they're on free choice hay so it's not like they're going to starve, but I am concerned the hay won't provide all the vitamins and minerals they need.


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

How much feed are you giving them? Mules need very little feed supplement, and it could have a musty or powdery smell or taste they don't like.


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

thecolorquest said:


> How much feed are you giving them? Mules need very little feed supplement, and it could have a musty or powdery smell or taste they don't like.


I was feeding them the recommended amount per weight on the bag, reduced that a few days ago, but she was refusing to even eat the first bite. Still does, sometimes. Fussy girl. The other one has been chowing down fine, now.


----------



## 4HHORSEMOM (Nov 7, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it unless she is losing weight. If she's hungry, she'll eat. My donkey ignores the treats the horses are crazy for like apples and carrots, but eats things like rose bushes and Norfolk Island Pine trees.


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

4HHORSEMOM said:


> I wouldn't worry about it unless she is losing weight. If she's hungry, she'll eat. My donkey ignores the treats the horses are crazy for like apples and carrots, but eats things like rose bushes and Norfolk Island Pine trees.


She eats, most of the time. Sooo fussy though. I tried adding ONE DROP of flax oil to her feed - total refusal... but the other night, she ate it all, no problem. And when I added sand clear to their food, no problem either. Gah. She's worse than the cats.

But, at least her sister Red will eat what she refuses (no she doesn't get double, she gets fed Thistle's ration, next feeding). Red likes to nibble the sagebrushes as well...


----------

